# Got a monkey on my back.... Black beans and rice. MMMMMMM



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Howdy all.

I've gotta tell ya that I found an awesome "side dish" that I could easily turn into a main course. It's Black Beans and Long Grain Brown Rice. It is SOOOO good that I can't stand it!

Yesterday I was at a friends house doing some work for them. They're getting ready to put their house on the market and I was doing a bunch of little odds and ends type stuff that they needed done. While I was working there was a wonderful smell in the air. Well Frank had a big pot of Black Beans simmering and he'd just started cooking up a batch of long grain brown rice. I told him how good it smelled and he said that he makes up a batch quite often because his wife and kids all really love it.

Well about an hour later I was in the living room in the middle of another task and he walked up and handed me a bowl. It smelled great. I sat down and dug in. It was AWESOME! As I said earlier it's a nice little side dish but he says that you can use it on a tortilla and make a nice burrito with it by adding some things and also it's good with salsa on it. He gave me some to take home and when I got home I heated it up and sprinkled a little Parmesan on it and that was good too. I went back today to finish up a few more things and he gave me the recipe. It's very easy and I just finished making up a batch for us here. In fact I just finished another bowl.  This time I just put a little salt and pepper on it and a small pat of butter and stirred it up. Well it was great that way too.

If this sounds good to any of you just let me know and I'll post the recipe. It takes couple hours to make but WELL worth it!

Take care

John


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> 've gotta tell ya that I found an awesome "side dish" that I could easily turn into a main course. It's Black Beans and Long Grain Brown Rice. It is SOOOO good that I can't stand it!


100 million people eat that stuff as a main dish everyday.
Get a copy of _Uncle Butterheads Southern Cooking _and have fun !


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I believe it Kirk. This is GOOD STUFF!

My mind is just spinning thinking about all of the possibilities.  Beans are a good high fiber and low fat food. Heck, I don't even need the butter and it's still very good. I'll have to pick up a copy of that book. It sounds like a good one.

Take care

John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Eat them all the time. I'll add shrimp, sausage, leftover roast or whatever else I find in the fridge to it too.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah it's a good all around "base" to add things too. I have a great recipe for black bean soup too. It's quick and easy to throw together and really hits the spot on a cold winter day.

John


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

get a rice cooker. i bought one(hitachi) and love it. it cooks brown rice like you have never had it. especially the brown or basmati from costco. keeps it steaming without getting gummy for hours.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

double trouble said:


> get a rice cooker. i bought one(hitachi) and love it. it cooks brown rice like you have never had it. especially the brown or basmati from costco. keeps it steaming without getting gummy for hours.


I might just have to do that. Although the method I just used worked pretty well. It would be easier to have a rice cooker.

John


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I had some turnip greens the other night with venison and portabella shrooms
and wild rice.
Good eats


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldn't mind getting the receipt from you!! That sounds so good right now


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, John, quit prattling on and POST THE RECIPE! :rant: 

I could use a good side dish for dinner later this week; with today's 'heatwave' it'll be time to fire up the ol' Webber!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

No problem at all. Here it is....

Black Beans and Brown Rice

1-1/2 cups dry Black Beans
6 cups water
1/2 medium onion
1/2 tsp. Oregano
PINCH of Asefatida powder (just a pinch, a little goes a long way)
1 tsp. Salt

Boil beans and water hard for ten minutes.
Add onion, oregano, and asefatida. Reduce to simmer and partially cover. Cook 45 minutes. Add salt and cook another 30 minutes until tender.

For Brown Rice.
(this is how I did it before I had a rice maker and it worked but the rice maker is much easier) 

2 cups brown rice
4 cups water

Rinse rice and soak for one hour. Cook in heavy pot with tight lid for one hour. *DO NOT PICK UP LID!*

When rice and beans are done, place rice on plate or bowl and add beans. Then enjoy!

When I first make it I just portion the rice and beans as I eat each serving. But when they're cooled, I just combine the two and place it in a tupperware container and place it in the fridge. It will keep that way for a week easily. Then whenever you want some just dish it up and pop it in the microwave and you're ready to go. This is very good with just a little butter and salt or I've even spooned some good salsa and a dollop of sour cream and it was great. Be creative, it's a good base to start with and add whatever you like.

Take care

John

P.S.

Asefatida powder is a strong spice that you can get at an Indian grocery store. You may find it at the supermarket but I've never tried there. Again, you only need a pinch and it will do the job.


----------



## RJE (Nov 9, 2001)

My wife is Cuban. Black beans are a staple! Black, brown, red, white, there are many colors of beans! Lots of frijoles ****** recipes! She got me hooked on 'em 18 years ago!


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't wait to try this. My mouth is watering just reading about it!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I did a search to find the Uncle Butterheads Southern Cooking book and cannot find it, do you have a link by chance, it sounds interesting.

I have had black beans and rice, the packaged stuff from the dollar store (seriously), good stuff, lots of added crap though so thanks for a recipe that has less of what I don't need!

Also, what is Asefatida powder and will I find this at Meijer when I go there tomorrow?

Thanks!!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Frantz said:


> Also, what is Asefatida powder and will I find this at Meijer when I go there tomorrow?


Search Result #!:
http://community.cookinglight.com/archive/index.php?t-60527.html

I have seen the stuff before, not sure where, but never bought it. If you are going to Meijer then check the "International Foods" isle in the section for Middle Eastern or India foods.


----------

